# Modern bed frame



## jaywood (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi guys, I built this a few months ago. It was my first big project. I learned how to use google sketchup which helped A LOT! The planning process was a lot easier and more precise with sketchup.

Here's the sketchup plan










So I set out to Home Depot and picked up some lumber!




























Headboard










Brought it all into the room (that was a pain, it was very heavy!) Here's me "testing" it out 










All done. I integrated a power strip that is hidden underneath the shelf. I might add some LED's under it, not sure yet 




























Here are the shelves that I built to match










The dresser doesn't match, I'll have to do something about that soon, hehe.


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

Congratulations buddy, that is one nice lookin' bed! Very modern indeed


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Good looking bed and that's a very unique shelf!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very cool indeed...nice work. It looks very sturdy, and heavy. What did you finish it with? Maybe with the dresser you could sand it down, add a touch of wood here and there to give it that heft look, and do it black.:yes:









 







.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That looks really nice. It does look modern with the black for sure. A curiosity question, since you used 2 by lumber from HD, did you acclimate it at all? Or was it pretty dry?


----------



## jaywood (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you guys! 

I used a brush on satin black from and bondo to fill the screw holes. 3 coats of satin black  

The wood at the local HD is pretty dry so I didn't worry about it. It's all good after a few months, so I'm happy!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

good stuff. a bedframe like that , made properly, is over $1500 bux. good on you.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

love the bed and the shelf.


----------



## jaywood (Jun 30, 2012)

gideon said:


> good stuff. a bedframe like that , made properly, is over $1500 bux. good on you.


Exactly why I made my own  

At 18 y.o, you don't have a big budget. All in all, the frame costed me ~$150 and a few afternoons of work


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

jaywood said:


> Exactly why I made my own
> 
> At 18 y.o, you don't have a big budget. All in all, the frame costed me ~$150 and a few afternoons of work



thats awesome.


----------



## jaywood (Jun 30, 2012)

gideon said:


> thats awesome.


Thanks man! I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Really nice Jay. Maybe with the money you saved you could find a mattress! 

Seriously though, great job.

Jeff


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jay, I painted our bedroom furniture, the 35 year old stuff is better than what you can buy today!


----------

